# Work Experience?????????????



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Another question............................... 

I consider Adam and I to have a fair bit of experience with kiddy winks but was told yesterday by a SW that they would want us to do some kind of work experience with children to increase our knowledge and interaction with them. I know I am not  a Mummy yet but just seems a bit steep to expect this.

Has anyone else been told this? Seems a bit weird we have so many neices and nephews and 10 god children between us. Not sure how we would work it with full time work etc etc

Anyone else had to do this?

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Mum to a gorgeous cherub (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Lou

We had a similar conversation with a sw. She suggested that I offer to help out in a nursey for a couple of hours a week, not easy when you work full time! We however did not go with that LA and our new SW has not indicated that this is necessary. (Although to be honest I haven't asked!). A new part of the adoption process is evidencing compentencies, iam sure with all your experiences with all the little ones around you you will not have a problem.

Sorry not much help really!

H x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

AAAArrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr so many hurdles isnt there, we are going to be leaping jumping for months and months.................


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

.....but the difference is Lou...a child at the end of it 

Really happy for you   xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Lou, just thinking, what about your interaction with the animals and the childrens hospice work you did, would you be able to get anything there ??


----------



## Mum to a gorgeous cherub (Jan 3, 2004)

Yep  

Lou, you wait till you get to the prep course....................   

Agree with Amanda it must be worth it  

Lol

H x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

at our meeting the other day the sw said to dh (and he agrees) that he should try and get some more experience. its not so much of an issue as i have worked with children all my working life and so have lots of experience and would probably be able to make up where he might lack. we told her that we are have made arrangements to have our 10 month old godson overnight soon and will prob do so regularly, and have also primed some friends to let us 'help' them out. she said this would be very good for dh and that it was mainly so he could understand the responsibilty of a small child and how much they depend on you...she didnt suggest any other types of experience he should have but i guess it might come up later   at this stage i keep trying to remember that they hardly know dh and i and as they go along will find out more and more about what we can and cant do. in their eyes we might be hopelesss with children, its only us that knows otherwise!
am interested on this new 'evidencing competencies' thang - anyone know where i can find out more about it?

kj x


----------



## Mum to a gorgeous cherub (Jan 3, 2004)

Lou

If you have fairly recent experience at the hospice you should be able to get a written statement from the owner/person who runs it. Iam sure your SW would accept this. Don't worry to much about it, our sw has said they will be helping us achieve all the competencies. Iam sure yours will be the same. 

Sorry to but in.................

Hx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Lou,

I have heard about this, however, so far it has not been mentioned to us and like you we do have experience around children.

It is another hurdle but I am sure you will be able to work something out.

Laine


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

The main experience I have had at the hospice has been with guinea pigs Bubble and Squeak, not sure if this would count!


----------



## Mum to a gorgeous cherub (Jan 3, 2004)

Not much good then!


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

borrowing god children/small relatives overnight is usually a good one- as it is very different to a couple of hours! it did the trick for our social worker- that was what they suggested, i have endless childcare experience, but dh's was limited.

it turns out the overnight stays were referred to by references (we used the parents of the ones who stayed overnight and they are the ones the social worker visited!) so it is written up in our form f and looks very favourable.

easier than trying to fit in visits to a local nursery!


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Lou

Because we had not had direct care of a child for a significant period of time. i.e friends kids for the day or friends kids staying over, then we had to go to a Social Services nursery and did some observed work experience.  They wrote a report about how wqell rich and I responded to the children.

We had a great time and it helped with evidence for our Form F.

Good luck
Karen x


----------

